# New pics of bowtie covers from grafxwerks.com



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

digging the front bow-tie reminds me of my Avy, but imo i would have left the rear one but thats because i just love me some bow-ties


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i just ordered some too, who knows how long it will take to get here,and are the holes on the trunk big cause im thinkin about pullin the bowtie off just i dont want ugly holes there


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> i just ordered some too, who knows how long it will take to get here,and are the holes on the trunk big cause im thinkin about pullin the bowtie off just i dont want ugly holes there


Not long, he's very good about getting the order done and shipped right away


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been so scared to put mine on. I am afraid of applying it wrong, and then I'll have to buy another one. Any tips or tricks from you guys?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah I ordered my bowties on a Sunday and they got delievered to me house by Friday, EXCELLENT service.....very fast shipping....
plus the products that you buy from grafxwerks are top quality!!!
i am still looking for a smaller black chevy emblem for the back of my car, i just didnt like the "golden" emblem on a dark color car. A smaller black emblem would look sweet, ill post new pics up when i install the new back emblem!

thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Do some practice runs before actually installing the emblem so you master your own technique. I recommend you start from one side and slowly progress to the other side. Be gentle and careful and dont be rushed, this could get tricky sometimes, but applying stickers with accuracy can be quite the hassel. My tip to you is dont be shy, go into a project knowing you will succeed and you'll be fine. Grafxwerks sends you COMPLETE steps on how to perfectly apply these emblems, just follow and take your time!



MaximusPrime said:


> I've been so scared to put mine on. I am afraid of applying it wrong, and then I'll have to buy another one. Any tips or tricks from you guys?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you get it with the LiquiDome?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yes sir, many people recommended it so i had to purchase it! grafxwerks has many smooth products for sale!



iKermit said:


> Did you get it with the LiquiDome?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmm doesn't let me add LiquiDome for my front overlays?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Hmm doesn't let me add LiquiDome for my front overlays?


I don't think you can as it needs to stretch a bit around the bowtie.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

VictoryRed08 said:


> I don't think you can as it needs to stretch a bit around the bowtie.


Thanks, just ordered Dynamic Black "Carbon Fiber". Will post pics once here.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i went cheap just got plain old black


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't think you really need to stretch it like the directions stated, I didn't and it fit perfect. I actually had to fold some of the graphic into the sides of the emblem a bit because it was ever so slightly bigger. When I applied it I started from the top of the bowtie and worked down, then let it baked in the sun.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah im pretty sure you can only order liquidome on the side markers, i did for my "rs" emblems and "not" for the front chevy emblem. either way both emblems fit perfectly with easy instructions to follow!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> yes sir, many people recommended it so i had to purchase it! grafxwerks has many smooth products for sale!


You can't get the liquidome option on the front bowtie! I like your front but that big red RS on the back looks out of place. Maybe if it was black?


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks great! Can't wait to see some clean car shots.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

show me a better place to put it....the reason i did it in "red" was to match the "other" rs emblems...try to keep the same pattern with all the rs emblems matching....2 red side rs and 1 black rs looks tacky..



robertbick said:


> You can't get the liquidome option on the front bowtie! I like your front but that big red RS on the back looks out of place. Maybe if it was black?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

we've been having mad rain storms in tdot but as soon as the weather cleans up and i clean and wax my cruze i will post many new pics of it!!! 
thanks grafxwerks for creating amazing emblems and bowtie covers great products!!!




GrafxWerks said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to see some clean car shots.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Heres the picture of my front overlay on a *"CLEAN" *_cruze _


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

I did my overlays, but the next day they seperated into two pieces, the vinyl must of been under strain or something. I'm a bit discouraged, and had to spend another $22.00 to get another set. I'm thinking I should try and find someone professional to put them on for me.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MaximusPrime said:


> I did my overlays, but the next day they seperated into two pieces, the vinyl must of been under strain or something. I'm a bit discouraged, and had to spend another $22.00 to get another set. I'm thinking I should try and find someone professional to put them on for me.


From what i have been reading, you DO NOT want to stretch them. Just apply them as they are.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

"The front decal is designed to be stretched approximately 1/16"


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> "The front decal is designed to be stretched approximately 1/16"


Which isn't much..1.60mm i think.

I should get mine next week  Never been this excited about a sticker since Elementary (Those freaking little stars, i wanted them all next to my name).


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah. I didn't check the residue left over. I hope I don't have any trouble when I try to install the second set!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i didn't stretch mine at all and it fit perfectly, spray some water with a mist bottle on the bowtie, that always helps with the play!


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks good! How about some more pics of the "RS" decal??


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yes sir, i will take more tonight and upload them tonight just washed and waxed my car so it'' be in tip top condition for you Grafxwerks!!!




GrafxWerks said:


> Looks good! How about some more pics of the "RS" decal??


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

i have a CRM cruze. the only gold on the outside is well you know and the sticker pin stripes that are coming off. 

im thinking black for my bowties, but what do you all think?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Black out your emblems or get the carbon fiber wrap. They will make your car look that much better!!!



DEcruze said:


> i have a CRM cruze. the only gold on the outside is well you know and the sticker pin stripes that are coming off.
> 
> im thinking black for my bowties, but what do you all think?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CF bowties all the way


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Just installed my overlays, i found a way to hurt myself, cut myself with a blade. Two little bubbles left, tried to smooth it out and even used a credit card to tried to ake them out but, hopefully the sun will work its magic like it did with my Tints. 

Will post pics later, looks AWESOME! Recommend those who don't have it to get it. Gives it a total different look.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

oh yea it totally does! i have a taupe grey cruze so thats why i went with CF and very happy with the results...putting them on wasn't that much of a hassel anyways, just takes patience lol!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

These are the Carbon Fibre Bowties:


Rear:










Front:


















The two small air bubble went away with the sun.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

looks great kermit!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> looks great kermit!


Thanks man , can't wait to wash her Friday. Maybe i will debadge in the upcoming weeked (Not much to debadge, just the "Cruze").


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah the Cruze will honestly take you 5 min. Just spray some windex behind the lettering (just a little bit) and use dental floss! apply enough pressure and the lettering will come off very smoothly!




iKermit said:


> Thanks man , can't wait to wash her Friday. Maybe i will debadge in the upcoming weeked (Not much to debadge, just the "Cruze").


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

just purchased metallic black ones and got the liqidome for the rear. it just sounded cool so we shall see!!!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i am torn whether to debadge or not......i have that green eco thing on the back also


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i am torn whether to debadge or not......i have that green eco thing on the back also


Same here. I'm giving my car a wash today though, so I'm thinking I'm going to pull the trigger. I don't mind the Cruze lettering much, but the eco badge I don't really care for, but I think I'm gonna take everything save the bowtie off. The Cruze looks much cleaner that way I think.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Put the ECO badge somewhere on your engine...thats what im going to do with my chevy emblem ahahah...


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> just purchased metallic black ones and got the liqidome for the rear. it just sounded cool so we shall see!!!


I got the rear bowtie Liquidomed as did a majority of people. It makes it so much easier to apply to the car that way, and it looks cool too. You will like it!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

How does it make it easier to apply? The rear was pretty easy, but for some reason I get a tiny crease in it. (I've tried it twice) maybe I should buy one that is Liquidomed?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> How does it make it easier to apply? The rear was pretty easy, but for some reason I get a tiny crease in it. (I've tried it twice) maybe I should buy one that is Liquidomed?


My rear one IS liquidomed, that's what makes it so easy to apply to the car. It's easier to handle without it getting wrinkled or torn. It's not paper thin like a non-liquidomed one. Make sense now?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

okay guys i just spent 12 bucks on a 2ft piece of vinyl lets see how this works should be pretty easy


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahah the old vinyl sheet trick! nice thinking jakkaroo! let me know how it goes.
im thinking of wrapping the back chrome piece (under the chevy symbol) with a carbon fiber wrap. Too much chrome for me on the back of my Cruze


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Just ordered the White Bow Tie Overlays. Hopefully I won`t muck up the installation of them. Got the rear one Liquidomed. Definitely think it gives the car a nicer look.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

just installed mine. i did the rear one in like 5 seconds and the front one is pretty much shot...lol There are bubbles in it and excess on the right side. Is it ok to cut off excess and will the bubbles go away? im trying to post pic in few min


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

here is a pic, im thinking of waiting couple days before i try to trim any off.. any suggestions?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> ahah the old vinyl sheet trick! nice thinking jakkaroo! let me know how it goes.
> im thinking of wrapping the back chrome piece (under the chevy symbol) with a carbon fiber wrap. Too much chrome for me on the back of my Cruze


came out pretty good theres no sun to get the bubbles out but looks pretty awesome,as for the chrome rear i was thinkin that too


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

ive done everything to it that i wanted to so far with the exception of the intake which is on its way... pintstripe,mudguards,3m film, tint, fog lights,overlays, smoked out side markers,debadged,chrome door handles. now im bored.....


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got my Cruze back from it's first oil change at the dealer. They noticed that my bow-ties were "bubbled" (I didn't get 100% of the air out of the overlay", so they ordered me new bowties under warranty. There is a whole line of brand new cars right outside the service window. No one thought it odd that mine were black, and every car on the lot was gold.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

audog said:


> Just got my Cruze back from it's first oil change at the dealer. They noticed that my bow-ties were "bubbled" (I didn't get 100% of the air out of the overlay", so they ordered me new bowties under warranty. There is a whole line of brand new cars right outside the service window. No one thought it odd that mine were black, and every car on the lot was gold.


 
how are the overlays covered under the warranty?? did you buy them from the dealer and install yourself?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> how are the overlays covered under the warranty?? did you buy them from the dealer and install yourself?


 That's the point, they are not covered by warranty. The dealer has not seen any Cruzes in for service and they thought that the overlays were part of the factory bow tie. When I pointed out that I had installed them myself, aftermarket, they said that they had already ordered them, so I didn't have to take them if I didn't want to. I guess I did a good enough job that the Service Dept thought it was a factory defect. They could have looked out the window, seen that all were gold on ALL models on the lot, except mine.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

My avatar is the actual dealer photo of my car before delivery, and as one can see, there are no overlays.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

haha thats awesome actually


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

thats funny!! brought my car into dealer today and no one said anything about mine....boohooo...actually the dealer made a fake special edition cruze in the showroom and they put overlays on it and the striping over the hood and trunk... they also put a special edition emblem on side of car ...lol


----------



## OopsCruze (Jun 23, 2011)

I know it's been a while since the last post, but did anyone else get any different colored bow ties? I'm not sure what what color to get. I was thinking one of the silver or chrome for the front and possibly a red or carbon fiber for rear. Thanks for all the help thus far.


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

I was wondering what color you guys think I should get for my Imperial Blue LT? I'm thinking black or carbon fiber but do you guys think it will blend with the dark blue?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The CF beats everything else, it looks amazing on my silver cruze


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Just installed overlays on my Eco wheels


----------



## OopsCruze (Jun 23, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Just installed overlays on my Eco wheels


cruzeman, looks great, but you keep beating me to my projects! HAHA! I was about to do that to my 1LT rims. I'll be doing it with Red CF if it looks alright, and I'll definitely post pictures once done. Hopefully by the end of the week. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I like the CF the best.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I will prob change over to carbon fiber one day. My front overlay is starting to tear alittle because I didn't install perfectly.


----------



## zhh (Mar 23, 2012)

cruzeman said:


> ive done everything to it that i wanted to so far with the exception of the intake which is on its way... pintstripe,mudguards,3m film, tint, fog lights,overlays, smoked out side markers,debadged,chrome door handles. now im bored.....


Where did you get those grey side markers? They look great.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I painted my bowties with black metallic paint about a year ago. They still look good.


----------



## CND-Highway (Apr 1, 2012)

The GrafxWerks site recommends a colour for folks with Grey Taupe - Metallic Charcoal - Anyone know which of the sample pics to the right is an example of this colour? 

GrafxWerks - Bowtie Overlay (Rear) // Chevrolet Cruze 

I can't decide on the recommended or the carbon fibre look. Thoughts?


----------



## CND-Highway (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay I just ordered my bowtie covers - went with dynamic black carbon fibre - front and back - and one for my shifter. Will post some pics when I get the order!


----------



## dabluesman (Apr 22, 2012)

CND-Highway said:


> Okay I just ordered my bowtie covers - went with dynamic black carbon fibre - front and back - and one for my shifter. Will post some pics when I get the order!


Looking forward to the pics, just ordered some samples myself. By the way, dynamic carbon fibers are now available on the samples order page.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

sorry off topic but (chevy cruze rs from toronto) is the chevy badge on the back just two sided tape? no holes?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^Nope there will be a hole if you remove the trunk bowtie.


----------



## dwalsh37197 (Feb 6, 2013)

cruzeman said:


> ive done everything to it that i wanted to so far with the exception of the intake which is on its way... pintstripe,mudguards,3m film, tint, fog lights,overlays, smoked out side markers,debadged,chrome door handles. now im bored.....[/QUOTE
> 
> any update on how these stickers held up? Whats the difference between all the different types of bowtie styles i.e. black matte, black gloss, reflective black, etc. The pictures above do those show the "gloss black decals"?


----------

